# ball size



## pavkica (May 15, 2020)

hi guys, serious question, can balls size be indicator of recovery or not? if someone watched them and did bloodwork, did balls return to full size when recovered? 

or its not related?


----------



## Torres (May 16, 2020)

Well when you are on cycle, your balls will shrink because the  body detects extra testosterone and will shut down its natural test Developement, aka ball shrinkage. 
When coming off cycle , some dudes will do a PCT run to restore proper test levels, and balls will return back to normal.
Now if you want to keep your balls full on cycle , many dudes will cycle with HCG which in my experience will keeps balls full. 
Everyone is different , you have to find out what works for you!


----------



## Deadhead (May 16, 2020)

The smaller the balls the bigger your peice looks...without hcg they will not return to original size usually


----------



## Jin (May 16, 2020)

Before and after pics may help to make a proper assessment.


----------



## German89 (May 16, 2020)

Jin said:


> Before and after pics may help to make a proper assessment.



nooo.. Jin, you're awful!

please OP don't. if you do... put it in redlight so i can't see!!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 16, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> The smaller the balls the bigger your peice looks...without hcg they will not return to original size usually


 im with u dead....i have cycled for many years off and on and i have not noticed a big difference...but my joint does look bigger so ill take a lil off the boys no big deal...u only need balls if u want babies...they really just get in the way...lol


----------



## bigdog (May 16, 2020)

I'm glad mine shrunk. No desire for a saggy sack as I age lol


----------

